# does amd IOMMU substitute for calgary IOMMU?

## bluejaydream

do i have any idea what i'm really thinking about?   :Rolling Eyes: 

i guess it's a simple question, i'm AMD64 on nforce3

If i enable Processor type and features --> AMD IOMMU support.

can i disable IBM Calgary IOMMU support?

what's the difference?

thanks for helping mates   :Razz: 

----------

## nixnut

Read the help screen in menuconfig for that driver please. 

If you can't find it try http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/CALGARY_IOMMU.html

----------

## bluejaydream

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/AMD_IOMMU.html

that's the helptext for AMD_IOMMU, in gentoo-sources 2.6.27-r7

how can i find out if my ACPI table is IVRS type?

i disabled calgary to give amd a trial, no problems so far, how can i test for the presence/functionality of IOMMU?

----------

## zeek

 *bluejaydream wrote:*   

> i guess it's a simple question, i'm AMD64 on nforce3
> 
> 

 

Calgary is only for IBM xServer hardware.

http://www-03.ibm.com/servers/uk/eserver/xseries/advantage/

----------

